# كيف تبدا دراسة الpmp خطوة بخطوة



## عصام رزق محمد (4 يونيو 2012)

اولا يجب عمل خطة للدراسة وهي من ساعة ونصف الي ساعتين يوميا
يتم اخذ يوم راحة كل اسبوع
يتم البدء بكتاب HEAD FIRST فهو اسهل في فهم ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية مع حل كل الاسئلة علي كل فصل بالكتاب
وهذا مصدر للكتاب:
http://www.4shared.com/office/rBDIUgcw/Head_First_PMP_2nd_Edition__20.htm


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (4 يونيو 2012)

عصام رزق محمد قال:


> اولا يجب عمل خطة للدراسة وهي من ساعة ونصف الي ساعتين يوميا
> يتم اخذ يوم راحة كل اسبوع
> يتم البدء بكتاب HEAD FIRST فهو اسهل في فهم ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية مع حل كل الاسئلة علي كل فصل بالكتاب
> وهذا مصدر للكتاب:
> http://www.4shared.com/office/rBDIUgcw/Head_First_PMP_2nd_Edition__20.htm



الخطوة الثانية:

قراءة PMBOK علي الاقل مرتين وهو اهم كتاب لانه من اصدرات هيئة PMI

وهذا مصدر للكتاب الطبعة الرابعة
A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge 4th
http://www.4shared.com/office/hcPVGwts/A_Guide_to_the_Project_Managem.htm


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (4 يونيو 2012)

عصام رزق محمد قال:


> الخطوة الثانية:
> 
> قراءة PMBOK علي الاقل مرتين وهو اهم كتاب لانه من اصدرات هيئة PMI
> 
> ...




ثالثا:

قراءة كتاب 
Rita 7th Edition

http://www.4shared.com/office/g8RYpOKV/Rita_7th_Edition.htm


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (4 يونيو 2012)

عصام رزق محمد قال:


> ثالثا:
> 
> قراءة كتاب
> Rita 7th Edition
> ...




رابعا:

حل عدد ما لايقل عن 3 امتحانات كاملة مع الحصول علي نتيجة 80% من الاجوبة قبل التقدم للامتحان


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (4 يونيو 2012)

عصام رزق محمد قال:


> رابعا:
> 
> حل عدد ما لايقل عن 3 امتحانات كاملة مع الحصول علي نتيجة 80% من الاجوبة قبل التقدم للامتحان



خامسا:

من ضمن شروط التقدم للامتحان اخذ دورة في احد مراكز التدريب المعتمدة وهي لمدة 35 ساعة وهذة الدورة تقريبا ب 5000 ريال


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (5 يونيو 2012)

عصام رزق محمد قال:


> خامسا:
> 
> من ضمن شروط التقدم للامتحان اخذ دورة في احد مراكز التدريب المعتمدة وهي لمدة 35 ساعة وهذة الدورة تقريبا ب 5000 ريال



ي


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (5 يونيو 2012)

*Project Management JumpStart 3rd ed. - K. Heldman (Sybex, 2011)*

وهذة هدية مني للمنتدي

Project Management JumpStart 3rd ed. - K. Heldman (Sybex, 2011)


----------



## galal980 (5 يونيو 2012)

سلمت يمينك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bryar (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## lostlove515 (8 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا*

جزاك االله خيرا ياخي ورزقك علما نافعا :55:


----------



## abo.majed (9 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## استشاري وليد (9 يونيو 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع اخي الكريم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يونيو 2012)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alali_abd (12 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير على المجهود الطيب*


----------



## العبقرية (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

ولكنى عندى سؤال عن الوقت الازم للتحضير للشهادة فانت قلت من ساعة ونصف لساعتين يوميا لمدة كام يوم


----------



## civil nsra (13 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر ......... الله يوفقك


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (14 يونيو 2012)

المذاكرة من ساعة ونصف إلي ساعتين لمدة ثلاثة شهور مع راحة كل أسبوع يوم


----------



## sayed anwar (16 يونيو 2012)

*مجهود مشكور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر على النصائح والملفات


----------



## amer5 (17 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعل ماتقوم به فى ميزان حسناتك.................


----------



## بلاد الرافدين (21 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ... وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## zezo1226 (29 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## الجيار (3 أغسطس 2012)

*استفسار عن دارسة pmp*

السلام عليكم اخى عصام 
بداية اود ان اشكرك على هذه المعلومات الجيدة 
انا اريد ان اخد شهادة pmp ولكن اريد ان اعرف منك هل يجب ان ابدا بشهادة capm او استطيع ان ابدا pmp واين استطيع ان امتحن انا من ليبيا لا اظن ان هناك مراكز للامتحان 
انا عملت فى مشروع طريق سريع لمدة 3 سنوات فى إدارة السلامة والبيئة والصحة المهنية فهل تعتبر هذه المدة كافية كخبرة علما بانى متحصل على بكالوريوس هندسة كيميائية
ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## alfer3onal3ashk (7 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (28 أكتوبر 2012)

الجيار قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى عصام
> بداية اود ان اشكرك على هذه المعلومات الجيدة
> انا اريد ان اخد شهادة pmp ولكن اريد ان اعرف منك هل يجب ان ابدا بشهادة capm او استطيع ان ابدا pmp واين استطيع ان امتحن انا من ليبيا لا اظن ان هناك مراكز للامتحان
> انا عملت فى مشروع طريق سريع لمدة 3 سنوات فى إدارة السلامة والبيئة والصحة المهنية فهل تعتبر هذه المدة كافية كخبرة علما بانى متحصل على بكالوريوس هندسة كيميائية
> ولك منى جزيل الشكر



صديقي العزيز حسب ال pmi كل ما هو المطلوبل pmp خبرة 4500 ساعة مع دورة 35 ساعة في ادارة المشاريع مع شهادة البكالوريوس وليس شرط الحصول علي capm


----------



## حمزه سعد (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودعسل (30 أكتوبر 2012)

أولا .. أشكرك جدا على مجهودك الرائع
وثانيا .. أحب أعرف رأيكك في طريقتي
استغنيت عن ال Pm book وعن ال head first
وشغال من rita 6 وبعد كده من Fastrack 7
مع العلم انى باخد ال Processes groups من ال Pm book 
ما تقييمكم لهذاا ؟؟؟ هل يكفي ؟؟
​


----------



## aly_zz (30 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## الجيار (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا ليك اخى عصام ولكن اين استطيع ان امتحن وهل تعرف مراكز معتمدة تعطى دورة 35 ساعة فى ادارة المشاريع


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الجيار قال:


> شكرا ليك اخى عصام ولكن اين استطيع ان امتحن وهل تعرف مراكز معتمدة تعطى دورة 35 ساعة فى ادارة المشاريع


اخي العزيز يوجد اماكن كثيرة لاخذ هذة الدورة واحب ان اعرف من اي بلد انت


----------



## ahme_1900 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك الوافر ارجو استفسار هل يفضل المذاكرة من rita 6 ام rita 7


----------



## م/ نجم (1 نوفمبر 2012)

يفضل من rita 7 , حيث أنه متوافق مع التعديلات الأخيرة ل pmi


----------



## yasernagy2010 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع وربنا يجازيك عنا خيرا


----------



## nofal (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## الجيار (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا للك يا اخى عصام انا من ليبيا واتمنى ان تساعدنى بتوجهاتك حتى استطيع ان ادرس واتحصل على الشهادة


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الجيار قال:


> شكرا للك يا اخى عصام انا من ليبيا واتمنى ان تساعدنى بتوجهاتك حتى استطيع ان ادرس واتحصل على الشهادة[/qu
> 
> اخي الجيار انا في الخدمة واي استفسار انا حاضر ممكن نتواصل عن طريق الايميل


----------

